# Code hearing up-date



## jpranch (Oct 27, 2009)

Please do not thow rocks at me for this but...I just got this from the sprinkler colition

 ICC HEARING UPDATE

UPDATE: OCT. 27 12:00 noon

GOOD NEWS! The pace of the energy hearing has picked up significantly.  It now appears that they will finish either late tonight or by 10:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  That reasonably well assures that the sprinkler vote will occur on Wednesday.

If you're planning to attend the full IRC hearing to vote on protection of lightweight construction, sprinkler incentives and other important issues, plan on a start time between 8:00 a.m. and 10:00 a.m. on Wednesday.  The sprinkler vote should occur between mid-afternoon and early evening if the hearing progresses at the anticipated pace.  Nevertheless, arriving early is always advisable since, as we've seen, the pace of these hearings can vary from what we anticipate.

WHEN YOU ARRIVE, BE SURE TO COME TO THE HILTON BALTIMORE HOTEL (NEXT TO CAMDEN YARDS) FOR THE HEARING.  DO NOT GO TO THE BALTIMORE CONVENTION CENTER.  The registration desk and the hearing are on the second floor of the HIlton Baltimore.  Go up the escalator in front of the registration desk, and follow signs to the ballroom.

Be prepared for rain. You'll need an umbrella if you want to attend the BBQ function at the Steadman Fire Station, which is just over a block from the hearing location.

We'll post a final update late this evening around 8:00 p.m.

This post does not reflect the views or official position of this jurisdiction. No animals were slaughtered while making this post. We just had lunch. Side effects from the reading of this post include but are not limited to:  coughing, gagging, hearing loss, warts, eye fatigue, shingles, numbness in extremities, loss of appetite, flat tires, leaking rain gutters, divorce, job loss, hurricanes, earth quakes and tornados.


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Code hearing up-date

Good thing the sprinkler coalition sent the letter electronically because, if it had been handwritten, the text would have not been legible due to the saliva stains all over the paper.


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Code hearing up-date

one more article:::

http://cms.firehouse.com/content/articl ... 6&id=66384


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Code hearing up-date

Ah, geez; I just read the article.  I'm not going to watch the hearings; I can just picture burn victims being brought in in wheel chairs; and crying women with babies in their arms.

This is getting too sick.

Also, if you have $10,000.00; you can bring 1,000 bums off the street; and they can vote.

The ICC has become a real bad joke; and the Codes are for sale.

Ya'll have fun,

Uncle Bob


----------



## atomahutna (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Code hearing up-date

"This is democracy at its finest," he said,

Translated: Money talks, common-sense walks.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Code hearing up-date



			
				atomahutna said:
			
		

> "This is democracy at its finest," he said, Translated: Money talks, common-sense walks.


If that was the case, NAHB should have won in a landslide.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Code hearing up-date

I can say with a fact that ICC made lots of money in memberships over the past 30 days and it was not due to their Communities of Interest  :lol:


----------

